# I bought a Nokia 5610 ...!!



## apacheman (Dec 4, 2007)

Yo Guyz....

I just gotcha 5610 Xpress Music Phone. well, n here r my initial impressions, if it could help any one of u.

*Pros:* 
-Nice n glossy looking phone, same form factor as a W810i, a bit slimmer though.
-Nice light in the music slider n around the navi d-pad.
-Slide Mechanism smooth, but of course requires some effort to slide open.
- not so bad d-pad.
-Very good keypad, glossy n comfy. pleasure to type.
-Active stand-by shortcut bar.
-Brilliant glossy 2.2" Screen. 
-Very intuitive n cool music slider under the screen. u can toggle between the music player, home screen the radio.
-Excellent Sound. Dedicated sound chip. i must confess its overall better than walkman series, with a gud headphone though. 
-Sharp speakers
-Natural looking photos with the 3.2mp cam.
-flash n autofocus.
-Videos in VGA res at 15 fps. better than most phones.
-Opera Mini n Yahoo Go!.
-Can use as a Removable disk when connected to a PC. data  storage, in other words.

*Cons:* 
-Using the phone for sometime in closed slider postion makes ur wrist n thumb ache. at least for me, bcus i also owned a W810i which had its navi d-pad in the centre. 5610 navi d-pad is below, so its better to slide it open n use if u use it for a long time.
-A bit hard navi d-pad keys, certainly not fun to play around, requires quite an effort. i long for a joystick.
-rest of the keys on the face are almost same as the d-pad, making a mechanical clicking noise.
-Camera shutter key not so good. too small n does not provide a proper feedback for autofocus.
-Pathetic volume rocker. tiny steel like keys, pain in he neck to press, unlike the projected volume keys of W810i.
-Speakers not as powerful as N73ME.
-Active- standby bar n go-to key could've been replaced by the very practical Shortcurt/Application Switcher key in Sony phones, because u can toggling between applications from anywhere is a breeze n u can return to ur application as u had left it. n it also acts as a shortcut key.
-The music slider opens the music player in a jiffy but it'll return back to the home screen, exiting ur ongoing application.
-I terribly miss the play/pause button frm the W810i with which u can play n pause frm literally anywhere, any app, any game.
-While watching videos, if not paused or stopped will make it run in the background, with the volume on.
-The phone is not lightning fast.
-Photos just a bit dull , but natural. though they dont look like 3.15mp cam photos, i noticed no gr8 difference between the W810i 2mp ones n these ones.
-User interface cannot compete with the overall Walkman series interface, which looked into every detail ever so beautifully.
-No 3.5mm jack.
-Headphones not the best. i am using my walkman headphones attached to the 2.5mm adapter.
-Radio gets switched on in the background n pressing the power/end call button for 3 seconds switches it off.
-No separate power button, Sony phones just have single press power button, unlike nokias which we have to keep it pressed for ages to switch it on n off.
-No proper Lock key method. lock key is provided as a shortcut in the Go-to section.

well, more on it later. i am not crooning or complaining, but on the whole, its a pretty gud phone, just runs short of being the most practical n user friendly phone. Good for a change.

wish me luck!


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 5, 2007)

congrats on your purchase bro......cheers !


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## apacheman (Dec 6, 2007)

thnx


----------



## yesh1683 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Congrats on ur purchase

But dude u copy posted all from gsmarena user opinions

*


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 6, 2007)

Congrats for your purchase dude.
My friend is also confused whether to go for 5310 or 5610.
Let me show him this thread.


----------



## apacheman (Dec 6, 2007)

yesh1683 said:
			
		

> *Congrats on ur purchase
> 
> But dude u copy posted all from gsmarena user opinions
> 
> *



Excuse Me...These are *MY* opinions, from my first hand experience..Mind u...show me anything similar on ur so-called gsmarena stuff... if u do, den check who posted it..dats again ME....Apache !


----------



## manistar (Dec 6, 2007)

hey me too bought nokia 5610. u missed a major con that its s40 phone. and u don ve much appl to instal in it


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 6, 2007)

hey congrats 
now plzzz post some day and night images


----------



## assasin (Dec 6, 2007)

how does the cam fare with the likes of N73 and 6500 Slide??


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 6, 2007)

I have heard it's cam is average.But i think it won't beat the quality of N73.
Don't know about 6500 slide.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 6, 2007)

congrats dude


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 6, 2007)

apacheman said:
			
		

> Excuse Me...These are *MY* opinions, from my first hand experience..Mind u...show me anything similar on ur so-called gsmarena stuff... if u do, den check who posted it..dats again ME....Apache !



Yep he has not copied it from anywhere  
Its his own
nice work bro........




Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## apacheman (Dec 6, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> Yep he has not copied it from anywhere
> Its his own
> nice work bro........



thnx, that was encouraging.



			
				assasin said:
			
		

> how does the cam fare with the likes of N73 and 6500 Slide??





			
				Cool G5 said:
			
		

> I have heard it's cam is average.But i think it won't beat the quality of N73.
> Don't know about 6500 slide



i guess i wrote about the cam in my pros n cons, 
well, to be frank, the cam is not worth calling itself 3.2MP. I personally did not like the N73 cam either, for the over saturated colours, but it was sharp enough.
the camera module on this handset is just okay...nthn gr8. it cant even beat my previous W810i 2MP cam. its a pity. but Video recording is a consolation. i records in a surprising 640x480 res though @ 15 fps.


----------



## Tech$oft (Dec 7, 2007)

Listen 5610 and 5310 and 5700 are xpress muzik phones and walkman series can't cum even closer , bcoz i have heard my friend's w810i and have compared wid my brother's N73me and also wid 5700 express muzik. So no  need to explain tht express muzik beats walkman


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 13, 2007)

apacheman said:
			
		

> Video recording is a consolation. i records in a surprising 640x480 res though @ 15 fps.



640x480 res @ 15 fps MP4 ??? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif
5610 is better than N73 in video recording *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif
plzz post some video sample and images..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (Dec 13, 2007)

Well.. me too interested in that Video recording bit!

EDIT: I found this on the Nokia Website!

Video recording in VGA (15 fps), QCIF (30 fps) with 4x smooth zoom in H.263 and MPEG-4 in .3gp format 
Video streaming in QVGA (15 fps) for H.263 and MPEG-4, QCIF (15 fps) for H.264 
Video playback in QVGA (30 fps), VGA (15 fps) and QCIF (15 fps) 

See here:

*www.nokia-asia.com/A4515036


----------



## djmykey (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey, I also got the Nokia 5610, and I miss a lot of symbian buttons that I was used to on my 6600. But anyways I got a radio and the muzic is amazing. I'm using my ep-630 btw the bundled ones are crap. The cam is pretty avg and given all the EDGE and 3G features I dun think u wud've got a fone so cheap. So basically I'm happy with my phone. But all in all I'm happy. Pics are good and looks r awesome, sound is amazing = Me happy


----------



## 2kewl (Dec 14, 2007)

^^ Agree with you. Music is rocking. Me waiting for my EP-630


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 14, 2007)

aila yaha to 5610xm users ki line lag rahi hai *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif
i am planing to buy this mobile..
I need a good resolution camera and good music playback..
how is the sound quality output ?(on both headphones and speakers) 
how abt the camera? Compared to N73 music edtion.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif
common guys plzz post camera image and video samples *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif

i am currently usin n73 ME.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 14, 2007)

@rockstar - The images are average quality.Your N73 ME is good for taking photos.The sound quality is better than N73 ME,due to inbuilt DSP chip.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 14, 2007)

@Cool G5
fas gaya yaar...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/22.gif 
nah to camera ke bagair reh sakta hoon nah mein music ke bina ji sakta hoon.. 
Jaye to jaye kaha..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif


----------



## Tech$oft (Dec 14, 2007)

My one question that is this Series 40 5th edition
PLz tell because i also want to buy the phone.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 14, 2007)

Tech$oft said:
			
		

> My one question that is this Series 40 5th edition
> PLz tell because i also want to buy the phone.



Yep 
Platform Series 40 5th Edition, Feature Pack 1


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 14, 2007)

@rockstar11 - Ek kaam kar abhi tere n73ME K saath je le.Jab aage koi accha phone aayega toh woh lele.


----------



## feimeng (Dec 15, 2007)

here some sample shots by 5610
hope these will give you guys some ideas on how 5610 camera performs/capability
for me, i feel that 5610 does has astonishing performance(especially on macro shot, see last picture) on its camera as a music phone or even just a mid range s40 hp. 5610 did shows its capabilities well compared to majority from other brands or even its family members with same standards throughout the market.
Good job to say to Nokia and thx for bringing this great handset for us^^

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/feiplane/066.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/feiplane/Captured010.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/feiplane/carpark.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/feiplane/045.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/feiplane/flw-051.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 15, 2007)

@feimeng 
hey nice pics especially on macro shot flower pic.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif
nice first post! welcome to the forum *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif
plz post some night pics with and without flash.
thanks


@Cool G5 
hmm..haan yaar ab N73ME ke sath hi rehna padega aisa lagta hai..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif


----------

